# coustic crossover XM5



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi a looking for an older crossover coustic XM5.............


Juan maldonado
world finals usaci 07,08,09
mustang gt 06 red colorado
team marrufo and audio fx
clarion -focal-dls-image dynamics
...............................................


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Maldonadosqs said:


> Hi a looking for an older crossover coustic XM5.............
> 
> 
> Juan maldonado
> ...



This is the reviews section...


----------

